# The SIG P210 Carry Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sig P210 as a carry! Just my opinion. It is worth checking out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Big gun, tough concealed carry, but man I bet it's a dream to shoot.


----------

